

Ask HN: Gmail plugin - gawker

Hey guys,<p>For those of you who have experience building a Gmail plugin, I have an idea but I'm not sure how to begin? I've noticed some extensions offered on the Chrome Store, Streak and Rapportive but do they attempt to do DOM manipulation or is there something much simpler?<p>Thanks!
======
ronjac
Check their source code :)

